# Individual breeding pens 2013 construction



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Posting a thread after a really long time because we were moving and my sisters wedding was in the month of June.

Since I moved I can no longer raise all of my pigeons in the comfort of my own backyard. The new yard is considerably smaller and my 24 X 8 loft would be half of the backyard almost 

I'm thinking of building 32 individual breeding pens but only around 24 will be used. What is a good design so that its easy to feed/water all of the pens in a less time consuming manner? Each pen will be 2 foot square with a completely wire front. What feeders and waterers are the best so all the feeding/watering can be done from outside so I don't need to open the doors of the pens (simply carry a jug of feed and water and go along filling them all up?).

Every young bird that is born in these pens will be taken to a flying loft (16 X 8) which will be at my friends house about 2 minutes away in a car.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome back. You can be counted on for grand designs. What in the world would you do with 32 pairs of breeders.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks! I'm only building 32 pens, but I only plan to keep 10-12 pairs of racers and 14-16 pairs of white homers. I'm just building extras in case I ever need them in the future and I want each pen to be identical. 

The plan was to build 4 sets of 8 individual pens each. 4 on the top, 4 on the bottom, raised 2 feet off the ground with 2X4 legs. Each pen is 2 ft X 2 ft X 2 ft. 

Didn't really find anything on Foys I liked for the feeeders/waterers but Global had these that might work:

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?products_id=648


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Another thing would be using rabbit J feeders for the feed but I'm not sure what I could use for water since I think J feeders have that mesh on the bottom (water would just fall through)


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://youtu.be/6vclED2QTNg


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

ceee0237 said:


> http://youtu.be/6vclED2QTNg


Are those your individual pens?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.skylakesions.com/New Loft/new_page_2.htm

Scroll down till you see the water, it's just plastic rain gutter.
Dace


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Revolution Lofts said:


> Are those your individual pens?


Yea, I keep it inside in the garage so breeding in winter its easier and for feed & water I'm using "D" cups from petco.

http://m.petco.com/product/6386/Petco-Plastic-Bird-Cage-Cups.aspx


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What does everyone think of gutter for the water and J feeders for the seed?


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I have seen the waters amde from PVC pipe and I've seen long feeeding throughs made from gutter material. Don't see why you couldn't make waters from gutter material as well.


----------

